# fall 3D



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

are there any shoots going on this fall ? i lost my hunting spot this year and its BORING at home lol.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

nothing till mid dec in alymer pq


----------



## dsal (Dec 24, 2008)

you can always look for another spot, try some crown land and start asking some land owners.


----------



## jeronimo (Mar 4, 2005)

too late for this year .


dsal said:


> you can always look for another spot, try some crown land and start asking some land owners.


----------



## 56Bearbow (Jun 5, 2008)

It's never to late


----------



## DsrtRat (Mar 8, 2004)

Hopefully be making a 3D shot this evening on a deer target filled with meat!


----------

